# Our 2013 Boer Kids so far



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So far we've had 11 kids. 2 sets of trips, 1 single and 2 sets of twins. 6 bucks/5 does. 2 paints, 2 traditionals, 6 reds and 1 black dapple.  All but the doe we are retaining has been sold. 

Now here's the funny part. 10 out of the 11 kids are from our paint buck and paint does... and we got reds and traditionals! Both of our paints were bucks.. and so are the traditinonals. 

Here are some pictures we took yesterday. Didn't have time to take all of them out, but this is most of them. They are 6 weeks and under. 

Pictured first is

Crossroads Liberty Belle
Crossroads Justified
Crossroads Red, White and Beautiful
Beauty brother (wether)


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I absolutely love seeing pictures of all of your kids! Oh my gosh I can't believe how gorgeous they are!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is 

Crossroads Teflon's Tavion
Crossroads Teflon's Turbo
Crossroads Journey
Crossroads Discovery 
Crossroads Dazzling Diamonds


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's some more of Dazzle at 1 week old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure have a nice crop of kids there! :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen! I just wish we had gotten more paints!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Dazzle doesn't even look like she has Boer ears, but man is she cute!

My gosh, Liberty is THICK!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I love your kids! They are all really nice ones.
That Liberty Belle is unreal. Just a perfect doeling. :lovey:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, Dazzle's ears are really little.... I absolutely love Boers with big ears. They looked crossed to me with little ears. But oh well, her coloring makes up for that! 

Thanks Alice.  We like Liberty a lot. She is our keeper this year.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She does look crossed but her coloring ABSOLUTELY makes up for it! 

*gasp* are you not keeping Dazzle? Only Liberty?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh yea duh. I have been saying Liberty is our only keeper for 5 weeks! I still haven't gotten used to adding Dazzle to that.  She's staying.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Me next question would have been if you were going insane. LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Which, as you probably know already, we all are! Heck, I go to insane goat parties every Friday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh come on now. We're not all insane! Some of us are just not 'normal"!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't blame you for keeping her, she is awesome. ^-^
I too was confused that you weren't keeping Dazzle, then read the rest of the posts. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're keeping 2 , keeping 2, keeping 2! Still need to register that in my brain!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

KEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGGG TTTTTTTTTTWWWWWWWWOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

You shall remember that forever.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I've got it now!!


----------

